# Amano shrimp turning blue? opaque?



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Amanos turning blue is a sign of stress. When you get them from the store, they are usually quite blue. Nitrites are most likely the reason why your amanos died. When shrimp die, they usually turn pink. If this is not a new tank, I wouldn't worry too much. Ammonia spikes happen, just try not to over feed and be careful when planting.


----------



## norcalg (Oct 2, 2007)

fishscale said:


> Amanos turning blue is a sign of stress. When you get them from the store, they are usually quite blue. Nitrites are most likely the reason why your amanos died. When shrimp die, they usually turn pink. If this is not a new tank, I wouldn't worry too much. Ammonia spikes happen, just try not to over feed and be careful when planting.


Thank you. I remember them being bluish but not opaque. The blue one earlier seems to be recovering nicely. :icon_smil 

~g


----------



## cjunky (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree with fishscale...

From my experience, 

Bluish but still transparent is stressed
Bluish but opaque is severely stressed possibly sick
White and opaque is very sick usually on its way out

Mine tend to bounce back from bluish quite rapidly so long as what ever stressed them is gone, when they are opaque it takes a little longer but generally recover. When they go white im looking for the body the next morning.

similar rules apply to all freshwater shrimp afaik.

Have you checked your water for metals such as copper or for hardness?

Marc


----------



## norcalg (Oct 2, 2007)

cjunky said:


> I agree with fishscale...
> 
> From my experience,
> 
> ...


Thank you. I haven't checked for metals, KH is 8 degrees. 

~g


----------



## cjunky (Nov 26, 2007)

if you see further signs of stress or any mysterious deaths I would test for copper.

A hardness of 8 is moderate. That should be fine for them, though you may want to make sure they have another source of calcium as well.

Cheers

Marc


----------

